# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Kortikosteroidi i dojenje?

## Vala3

Drage moje molim vas pomagajte,

sestra od mojeg muza ima bebu od 2 mjeseca, ali radi upale očnog živca zbog kojeg su posumnjali da ima multiplu sklerozu i trenutno čeka rezultate pretraga propisani su joj kortikosteroidi i također su joj zabranili dojenje jer je iste trebala primati korz duže vrijeme. Ona ih je primala 5 dana koliko je bila u bolnici i sad je trenutno bez terapije istima. Pije tablete za zaustavljnje mlijeka, kojega jos uvije ima i sad joj je muka ako vise neće uzimati kortikosteroide da stane sa dojenjem, radje bi se izdajala neko vrijeme pa nastavila, ali doktori joj nisu ama bas nista objasnili prilikom otpusta iz bonice tako da ona nezna koliko se kortikosteroidi zadrzavaju u organizmu.

----------


## ivana.sky

Pitanje na temu...
Dobila sam osip po cijelim nogama, svrbi ko sam vrag!! kaze dr. ne zna od cega... moze bit hrana, pice, reakcija na bolnicu, sok organizma, pad imunuteta, stres... bilosta moze biti okidac. Da ne moram na inekcije, dala mi je kremu sa 40% kortikosteroida i rekla ako se ne popravi morat cu na inekcije... naravno ne ide bas nesto na bolje  :Sad: 

Zanima me vase misljenje, posto dojim, koliko opasne su inekcije? Ajd krema jos nekako.. lokalno se nanosi... ali ne zelim prestat dojit

----------


## pikula

Moraš inzistirati da dobiješ mišljenje bolničkog farmakologa. Znam da su za mene zvali kad sam morala na operaciju, a dojila sam bebu od 4 tjedna, za sve antibiotik, anesteziju... Tako da za kortikosteroide pogotovo

----------


## pikula

odi na hitnu  u bolnicu i inzistiraj na dojenju. Ne daj se, ali slušaj što ti govore. Ako treba traži drugo mišljenje.

----------


## ivana.sky

Kojeg utjecaja KS imaju na bebu uopce? Koje posljedice mogu biti?  :neznam:  

Dr.mi je objasnila da recimo i da se njoj (bebi) dogodi neka alergija, primila bi istu tu inekciju, tako da ona ne vidi u cemu je tolika "frka" ako mama primi

----------


## pikula

Ako to tvoja dr. tako olako shvaća onda obavezno traži drugo mišljenje. 
Kortikosteroid je jak hormon koji kod djece može imati  ozbiljne posljedice npr zastoj u rastu.
Ja nisam dr i ne znam koji kort. i koliko prelazi u mljeko, ali to nije za zezanje. 
Naravno da bi dobila tu injekciju da ima životno ugrožavajuću alergijsku reakciju, dobiju i nedonoščad puno kort., ali zbog stope preživljavanja koja je prevaga u odnosu dugotrajne posljedice.
Kreme s kortik. se moraju koristiti pod strogim nadzorom dr. kod beba i djece.

----------


## jelena.O

jesi li što rješila?

kort . kreme se kod djece ne daju pod nadzorom liječnika, neko kontrolirano se uzimaju doma uz evidenciju što i kolko u kolko vremena

----------


## annie84

Potraži drugo mišljenje. Jesi ti to dobila možda urtikariju? Ja sam imala skoro 2 godine gadnih problema s njom i to u neviđenom obujmu i znam kako ti je. Izbjegavala sam kortikosteroide u širokom krugu-osim kad nije prolazilo nikako drugačije.
Meni je bilo (je još uvijek) od pojačivača okusa (u to spada i ekstrakt kvasca).

----------


## martinaP

Ivana.sky, doktorica ti je u pravu. Ako ce stvarno biti potreba, KS mogu uz  dojenje. Synopen (ampule) ne.

----------


## Argente

Dižem...možda ću morati uzimati kortiće (dexametazon ako se ne varam) uz dojenje cca 5 dana, savjetnice što kažete?
"Beba" će tada imati skoro 2 godine.

----------


## Kaae

Pogledaj u Lactmed bazi. Nije dovoljno istrazeno da bi bilo rezultata boljih od "valjda je ok".

----------


## Argente

Hmh. Ovi predloženi zamjenski su tipa 5x slabiji. Ajd vidjet ćemo.

----------


## emily

> Hmh. Ovi predloženi zamjenski su tipa 5x slabiji. Ajd vidjet ćemo.


Argente, posavjetuj se s lijecnikom
Ako dijete ima 2 godine, nije to vise cjelodnevno nacicavanje niti jedini izvor hrane za njega, pa se uzimanje lijeka mozda moze prilagoditi tim podojima (i izbjeci potpuni prestanak)
tipa, neposredno nakon podoja uzeti lijek, pa onda paziti da prodje x sati do sljedeceg dojenja (vidjeti tocno s lijecnikom koliko bi to trebalo biti). A dijete je vec dovoljno veliko da ga mozes malo zavarati, otici van s njim, angazirati nekoga od obitelja da se zabavi s njim (ako je bas uporan i ne mozes ga odbiti) dok ne prodje to kriticno vrijeme da moze ponovo sisati.

Vidi s doktorom

----------


## Argente

Tnx Emily,
ma dijete uopce nije problem zavarati, nije neki cicoovisnik, otkad spava noc (par dana  :lool: ) imamo samo po 2-3 podoja;
nego, u mom okruzju nema doktora ni pedijatra koji ne bi odmah odrezao “prestani dojit” kad bi cuo da dijete ima 2 godine. Jedino da slazem da ima par mjeseci  :Grin: 
Da ne govorimo da se redom ne kuze u dojenje pa da bi mi u najboljem slucaju rekli da izdajam 5 dana koliko traje terapija (posto ja mogu izdojiti smijesne kolicine, za 5 dana adio dojenje).
Moram dakle naci vrijeme poluraspada dexa  :lool:

----------


## emily

koliko sam shvatila, potreba terapije je još pod upitnikom kod tebe?
znači, možda uopće neće biti kolizije dojenja i kortića
a možda dijete samo prestane dojiti do tada?

a možda su u šumi 

hoću reći, nemoj se puno unaprijed opterećivati

i da ne dojiš 5 dana, a izdajaš te _smiješne_ količine, ako je dijete entuzijastično i želi sisati, navući će ponovo koliko mu treba

----------


## Mala88

Cure treba mi da mi se javi neko iz rode ko zna o kasnom pocnjanju dojenja, jako kompleksna situacija pa mi treba neko ko bas zna

----------


## eryngium

Koliko znam, Kaae je rodina savjetnica za dojenje.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mala88

Hvala Eryngym, nasla sam odgovore  :Smile:

----------

